# Anyone here grow up in a small town?



## ozark rt

If you did then you might enjoy this:

SMALL TOWNS 
Those who grew up in small towns will laugh when they 
read this. Those who didn't will be in disbelief and won't understand 
how true it is. 
1) You can name everyone you graduated with. 
2) You know what 4-H means. 
3) You went to parties at a pasture, barn, gravel pit, 
or in the middle of a dirt road.  On Monday you could always tell who 
was at the party because of the scratches on their legs from running 
through the woods when the party was busted. (See #6.) 
4) You used to 'drag' Main . 
5) You whispered the 'F' word and your parents knew 
within the hour. 
6) You scheduled parties around the schedules of 
different police officers, because you knew which ones would bust you 
and which ones wouldn't. 
7) You could never buy cigarettes because all the store 
clerks knew how old you were (and if you were old enough, they'd tell 
your parents anyhow.) Besides, where would you get the money? 
8) When you did find somebody old enough and brave 
enough to buy cigarettes, you still had to go out into the country and 
drive on back roads to smoke them. 
9) You knew which section of the ditch you would find 
the beer your buyer dropped off. 
10) It was cool to date somebody from the neighboring town. 
11) The whole school went to the same party after graduation. 
12) You didn't give directions by street names but 
rather by references. Turn by Nelson's house, go 2 blocks to Anderson's, 
and it's four houses left of the track field. 
13) The golf course had only 9 holes. 
14) You couldn't help but date a friend's ex-boyfriend/girlfriend. 
15) Your car stayed filthy because of the dirt roads, 
and you will never own a dark vehicle for this reason. 
16) The town next to you was considered 'trashy' or 
'snooty,' but was actually just like your town. 
17) You referred to anyone with a house newer then 1955 as the 'rich' people. 
18) The people in the 'big city' dressed funny, and 
then you picked up the trend 2 years later. 
19) Anyone you wanted could be found at the local gas 
station or the dairy bar. 
20) You saw at least one friend a week driving a 
tractor through town or one of your friends driving a grain truck to 
school occasionally. 
21) The gym teacher suggested you haul hay for the summer to get 
stronger. 
22) Directions were given using THE stop light as a reference. 
23) When you decided to walk somewhere for exercise, 5 people would 
pull over and ask if you wanted a ride 
24) Your teachers called you by your older siblings' names. 
25) Your teachers remembered when they taught your parents. 
26) You could charge at any local store or write checks without any ID. 
27) There was no McDonalds. 
28) The closest mall was over an hour away. 
29) It was normal to see an old man riding through town on a riding 
lawn mower. 
30) You've pee'd in a cornfield. 
31) Most people went by a nickname. 
32) You laughed your butt off reading this because you know it is true, 
and you forward it to everyone who may have lived in a small town. I 
would not have wanted to have been raised any other way!!!!


----------



## starsfaninco

Sweetwater, Texas.  Population (when I lived there) 10,000 including dogs and cats.  We were a very small 4-AAAA high school (won state my senior year) and were the epitomy of Friday Night Lights, Footloose, and Varsity Blues.  I can put a name and face to every character in those movies.  Not the smallest of small towns, but very similar.  My class graduated 114 and I could name every one of them.  Used to say there were only two things to do in Sweetwater, Drink and have sex, and they kinda went hand in hand :)

KE


----------



## chris_harper

you ever hear of valley mills or crawford, tx? small towns i lived in some growing up. also, mcgregor, tx.


----------



## sdpj

1800 people in my town and i lived 3 miles outside on a farm.  no stop lights whatsoever.  the school janitor rolled a stop sign into the middle of main street in the morning and afternoon for school, probably still does.  no fast food joints.  2 gas stations.  not a whole lot but loved every bit of it.

SdPj


----------



## smokincowboy

Yep brings back a lot of memories Jamestown Oh. but that is not as small as the one I live in now  bout 37 people 3 cats 4 dogs and 7 chickens  (South Solon OH)


----------



## dacdots

Everything I done on a Saturday night I got to relive on Sunday morning because my Mother told me all about it.Not long after graduating high school I got the hell out of here.For the next 12 years I couldnt wait to come back home and did and here I will stay till I die.Theres something about West Virginia that keeps calling you home.


----------



## mossymo

Starkweather, ND; population 175.


----------



## jayfish

Steele, ND Pop. 800

Graduating class of 1981- total 36


----------



## bigal

StarsFan, how true!  Same thing in my town.  3500 people.  Knew everyones "drop point", plenty of free beer.  Didn't smoke, we'd chew(still do).  Drag'n main, pick up girls, take the "miracle mile" around town(about 12 miles actualy), uncles/aunts buy'n beer.  Good ole days.  Drink'n on top of HS, light'n main street on fire, wheelies down main street...........the entire main street.  Drag race'n, steel'n barber chairs(heavy as hell), and move street signs.  "Park'n" near irrigation to wash hands and pee'n when you felt like it.....just stop.......nobody was around anyway.

"Glory Days..........they'll pass you buy."


----------



## johnt

Most of those are very true. I grew up in Blytheville, AR. Population 23,000. We were one of the bigger towns in the area, after all we did have the air base LOL. Good times !


----------



## cheech

3500 People Ripon California, we would go on vacation and leave the house unlocked just incase some one needed to borrow something.


----------



## bigal

That is AWSOME Cheech!  How nice would it be if we could still do that?!

I gotta lock the house cause of the "because it's the-laws"!!!  They'll take used toilet paper if you give it to them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ..............oh boy, if they would I'd do it!!!


----------



## linescum

Roaring Springs, Pa. POP. then 3500..grown quite a bit since then but still have lots of fond memories of my teen years '73-79. back when if you wanted money you earned it by mowing lawns 6-8-10 hours a day in the summer, deliver papers, work on my uncles farm for .25 an hour. but the fun times of crusin' town lookin for chippies or scoring some brew or a real treat getting someone to make a trip to the state store for some boones farm or annie green spring..

  hanging out at the spring dam all summer just for something to do. or go to the Disco, yes i said DISCO, on thursday night at the park. man i could go on and on but don't want to bore ya to death, i'd give anything to be able to go back!


----------



## bigal

WHOLLY CRAP!!!  I forgot all about Boones Country Farm!!!  We'd pass the bottle before open'n the Herman Josephs beer.  

Glory Days!!!  Get your butt down here LScum and we'll go rabbit hunt'n and drink'n.  

What I wouldn't do to go back......................................


----------



## cheech

Boones Farm was made in my little town of Ripon! Good things can come out of small towns


----------



## lisacsco

'32) You laughed your butt off reading this because you know it is true, 
and you forward it to everyone who may have lived in a small town. I 
would not have wanted to have been raised any other way!!!!"

SO TRUE!!  thanks for sharing that!!  Oh to go back in time...

Lisa  :)


----------



## ozark rt

You're right Blytheville was the biggest town in NEA until the USAF "flew the coop". I thinkin 2006 the population had droppedto a little over 16k.
And I too had forgotten about Boone's Farm as well as TJ Swan - Mellow Days and Easy Nights.


----------



## starsfaninco

We found Malt Duck when I was 15.  It became the drink of choice for the guys (still beer ain't it) until we couldn't find it anymore.  Any you all are right, I'd give anything to go back.  Youth is wasted on the young!!!


----------



## hawgheaven

Nope, I never grew up...


----------



## ajthepoolman

BigAl, was western Kansas graced with your youthful presence?  

If so, 3500 and I'll guess McPherson.  Not really "Western" Kansas, but close.

I'm a Carbondale boy myself.  1200 people about 10 miles south of Topeka.


----------



## fuzzynavel

now thats some good stuff right there! read something like that and it about makes ya miss it


----------



## ga.roadhog

Teloga, GA.  No lights, no golf course, and you could see the Sheriff at the bootleggers (Dry County).  Population 300.

Unfortunately it is now a bedroom community to Atlanta and no one raised their can afford o move back unless their family still owns the homestead.


----------



## goat

Sweetwater is mighty close to Coahoma, and that is where I went to school.  About 25 in my senior class and half of those started and finished together.


----------



## cajunsmoker

DeWitt, Arkansas Pop - 3019.  Graduated DeWitt High School 1970.  

Had a college buddy from Blytheville.  Crazy dude named Jimmy Beardon.


----------



## starsfaninco

Hey Daryl, 
I know right where Coahoma is.  I used to go by there on my way to Big Springs.  Nice to see some fellow west texans on here :)
KE


----------



## bud's bbq

Uniontown, Ohio....population in the hundreds.  One gas station and a Blacksmith for the Amish folks and their horse/buggies.

Much simpler time..............


----------



## bigal

They had gas stations back then?  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! LOL  I'm gonna smoke a turd in hell for that one, I guarantee!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I sure hope you know I'm joke'n Bud.  I just couldn't resist!


Lord have mercy on my soul.

Take care Bud, slap Theresa for me.


----------



## stray

I grew up in Ashland, MO population then was around 1200. I guess that it was getting too big for me because now I live in Syracuse, MO population 168. Well to tell the truth I didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t live â€œinâ€ either of these towns I always lived on a small farm outside of them. 

I could do one better then #14, I dated my sister-in-law before my wife and I got together and my wife dated her husband.


----------



## deejaydebi

I was raise in a town on the outskirts of a small city of the same name. Being a farming community everything was "neighborhood" until high school. But everything applies except know everyone in my graduating class. That was 1200 and everyone within a 30 mile radius and about 10 or 12 towns went to the only public high school in the area.


----------

